# Basque ver. of "rain manna"?



## kimko_379

I was wondering if you could possibly tell me what is the above verb used for the translation of "Exodus" 16:4.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Circunflejo

The Elizen Arteko Biblia of the Sociedad Bíblica (https://www.sociedadbiblica.org) translates it as Janaria eroraraziko dizuet euri gisa zerutik. Eroraraziko is from verb erori, if I'm not wrong.


----------



## Ballenero

Circunflejo said:


> Janaria eroraraziko dizuet euri gisa zerutik.


This is God talking:
I will make the food fall for you 
in a rain way_.

Erorarazi_.- Make fall.

_Eroraraziko dizuet_
-_ko_ is added to the verb to form the future tense.
_di_ - one thing
_zue_ - to you (pl.)
_t_ - from me


----------



## Circunflejo

Ballenero said:


> This is God talking:


That's not part of the translation that I quoted (it would be just before the part that I quoted).



> in a rain way.


Literally, as rain from the sky.


----------



## kimko_379

Circunflejo said:


> That's not part of the translation that I quoted (it would be just before the part that I quoted).
> 
> 
> Literally, as rain from the sky.





Circunflejo said:


> The Elizen Arteko Biblia of the Sociedad Bíblica (https://www.sociedadbiblica.org) translates it as Janaria eroraraziko dizuet euri gisa zerutik. Eroraraziko is from verb erori, if I'm not wrong.


Euri = rain, gisa = as, zerutik = from the sky.  Then, why do they get together in that order and come to mean "as rain from the sky," I wonder?


----------



## Circunflejo

kimko_379 said:


> why do they get together in that order and come to mean "as rain from the sky," I wonder?


I'll leave that for the native speakers or for someone who actually speaks Basque.


----------



## Agró

kimko_379 said:


> Euri = rain, gisa = as, zerutik = from the sky.  Then, why do they get together in that order and come to mean "as rain from the sky," I wonder?


gisa - Elhuyar hiztegiak


----------



## Circunflejo

@Agró, I think the question was why it says euri gisa zerutik instead of gisa euri zerutik.


----------



## Agró

Lo he entendido. Y en el enlace al diccionario queda claro que *gisa *actúa en postposición -euri *gisa  *(*a modo de* lluvia)-, como muchas otras cosas en euskera.


----------



## Circunflejo

Agró said:


> Lo he entendido. Y en el enlace al diccionario queda claro que *gisa *actúa en postposición -euri *gisa *(*a modo de* lluvia)-, como muchas otras cosas en euskera.


Sí, pero creo que la pregunta era por qué se pospone. A ver si @kimko_379 nos lo confirma.
Yes, but I think the question was why gisa is after euri. Let's see if @kimko_379 confirms it to us.


----------



## kimko_379

Circunflejo said:


> Sí, pero creo que la pregunta era por qué se pospone. A ver si @kimko_379 nos lo confirma.
> Yes, but I think the question was why gisa is after euri. Let's see if @kimko_379 confirms it to us.


Yes, but the description of the "postposition"-ness seems to suffice to answer/solve my question/problem, thank you all/both.  Muchas gracias.


----------

